# Fabric (applique work) Cutter



## theboss (Mar 29, 2011)

I know there are vinyl cutters, but anything made for fabric applique work? I found one home craft thing that did 6 x 6" - pretty cool, but not sure it would work in a commercial setting.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

yes, i have seen them at the shows that are mechanical (have a blade) and those that are laser (really cool but expensive)

the craft store ones are not meant for more than a few cuts a year, not daily use.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Ioline cutters
Ioline appliqué & sports lettering systems


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the Ioline and if you are doing a lot of cutting it is a good investment. Some roll fed cutters will also cut fabric if a backer is applied to the material. I have a roll fed GCC Jaguar that is suppose to cut fabric but have never tried it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ioline and lasers are the way to go for commerical use. I have both and they work, are reliable, and versatile.


----------



## theboss (Mar 29, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> Ioline and lasers are the way to go for commerical use. I have both and they work, are reliable, and versatile.


Do you have any idea what the price range is? Used and New?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Ioline used maybe 3,000. They really hold their value.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Klic-N-Kut will cut fabric very nicely. I've attached some photos from cuts that I've made and then, the fancy ones on the clothes and shoes were done by a customer of mine.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You can cut fabric with any roll cutter. Some of the GCC cutters have a table attachment that will allow you to cut sheets. The key is to add a backer film for roll cutting. You can also get a heat press material to add to it to allow it to be both pressure sensitive when you apply it to the garment and/or heat press capable.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I cut single color appliques with a Roland GX-24. It will cut Polytwill with a PSA backing. Cannot kiss cut like on the Ioline, but it was about $4000.00 cheaper.


----------



## lrhoades (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the backing you use to put the fabric on to cut on the Roland cutter?


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I buy a polytwill with a psa backing already on the material. Use a 60 blade with 120 down pressure.


----------



## lrhoades (Jun 15, 2009)

I cut twill with PSA backing already. I have some cotton fabric I want to cut appliques out of. I ironed on the thermo adhesive backing onto it and used Magic Mask to stick it to while I cut it. That worked okay, but it was pretty hard to peel the applique off without stretching and distorting it.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

IMO the best all around cutter is the Graphtec CE5000-60 24" with both the 09 and 15 blade holders. It runs at least 300 less than the roland, gives you the ability to use 3 different size blades along with markers/pens and comes with an included stand at no extra charge. 

We use Clean Cut blades and they last 2 to 5 times longer than the factory and cut with less force. We use the 1.5mm blade for reflective material (3M 5807 Cuttable sheet) and PS Twill for our applique numbers and designs. As our use/designs are basic we use the included plug in software with our Corel Draw and have not had any issues at all.

You could try spray tack adhesive spray on a carrier sheet for your own fabrics...


----------



## nanny89 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm just wanting to do school t-shirts such as the name of school sports team,cheer mom,etc small business.


----------

